# Art in Basilicata / Calabria



## Evinson

*Art in Basilicata / Calabria and Sicily*

Evinson here. I'll be visiting the village of Maratea by the coast near the Basilicata / Calabrian border next month looking for modest accomodation for 9 months (1/2 bedroom 50m2 kind of set-up). I would appreciate contact from any of you regarding the Arts scene in this part of the country for this is one of the main reasons for choosing southern Italy. I'm a Fine Arts painter who will be looking at joining shows in Italy as well as organising Italian Artist shows throughout Europe. If you are involved in any Fine Art discipline or know of someone then pls get in touch. All the best, Evinson
I had a super long conversation yesterday with a new friend from Avola, near Catania so this south eastern corner of Italy will also be on my travelling itinerary. So any fellow members with interesting info between Amantea, Reggio di Calabria, Messina, Catania and Siracusa pls get in touch. It looks like I'm only begging for info at the moment but hopefully I'll be more useful regards giving info after returning from my Italian travels. All the best, E


----------



## luiss_in_basilicata

Hey there, I live in the area of Maratea and i can help in finding you an accomodation for the 9 months! However, Maratea is very expensive.....I can help you in finding the right way to show your painting and all the stuff you have produced, organizing shows and everything you need to do....send me a msg and i will help you in everything!

Luiss


----------



## Jill DiPippo

*artist moving to sicily*



Evinson said:


> Evinson here. I'll be visiting the village of Maratea by the coast near the Basilicata / Calabrian border next month looking for modest accomodation for 9 months (1/2 bedroom 50m2 kind of set-up). I would appreciate contact from any of you regarding the Arts scene in this part of the country for this is one of the main reasons for choosing southern Italy. I'm a Fine Arts painter who will be looking at joining shows in Italy as well as organising Italian Artist shows throughout Europe. If you are involved in any Fine Art discipline or know of someone then pls get in touch. All the best, Evinson
> I had a super long conversation yesterday with a new friend from Avola, near Catania so this south eastern corner of Italy will also be on my travelling itinerary. So any fellow members with interesting info between Amantea, Reggio di Calabria, Messina, Catania and Siracusa pls get in touch. It looks like I'm only begging for info at the moment but hopefully I'll be more useful regards giving info after returning from my Italian travels. All the best, E


Evinson,
I am fine artist moving to sicily this summer. I would love to get in touch with you, I am looking for like minded people. 
Jill


----------



## Evinson

*Thanks from Mike*



luiss_in_basilicata said:


> Hey there, I live in the area of Maratea and i can help in finding you an accomodation for the 9 months! However, Maratea is very expensive.....I can help you in finding the right way to show your painting and all the stuff you have produced, organizing shows and everything you need to do....send me a msg and i will help you in everything!
> 
> Luiss


Thanks very much for your offer Luiss. I will contact you nearer the time I visit. Are you an artist yourself? All the best, Evinson


----------



## Evinson

*Hello from Mike*



Jill DiPippo said:


> Evinson,
> I am fine artist moving to sicily this summer. I would love to get in touch with you, I am looking for like minded people.
> Jill


Hello Jill, nice to hear from you. Will you be anywhere in the Siracusa region? I have a possibility of working there even though Calabria was where we started our home from home-hunt. M


----------



## luiss_in_basilicata

Evinson said:


> Thanks very much for your offer Luiss. I will contact you nearer the time I visit. Are you an artist yourself? All the best, Evinson


I am not a painter unfortunately! I know a local painter, good one, and many local people, being a local myself!, so I can give you advices and help in all your needs! All the best, Luiss


----------



## Jill DiPippo

Evinson said:


> Hello Jill, nice to hear from you. Will you be anywhere in the Siracusa region? I have a possibility of working there even though Calabria was where we started our home from home-hunt. M


Hi Evinson

I am near Terimini, I might visit that area eventually since I will be in Sicily until September 12. If I do, I will send you a message. 
What will you be doing as work??


----------



## Jill DiPippo

luiss_in_basilicata said:


> I am not a painter unfortunately! I know a local painter, good one, and many local people, being a local myself!, so I can give you advices and help in all your needs! All the best, Luiss


HI Luiss

Do you know artists from the palermo area? very nice of you to offer help...

Best wishes, jill


----------



## Xman

Evinson said:


> Evinson here. I'll be visiting the village of Maratea by the coast near the Basilicata / Calabrian border next month looking for modest accomodation for 9 months (1/2 bedroom 50m2 kind of set-up). I would appreciate contact from any of you regarding the Arts scene in this part of the country for this is one of the main reasons for choosing southern Italy. I'm a Fine Arts painter who will be looking at joining shows in Italy as well as organising Italian Artist shows throughout Europe. If you are involved in any Fine Art discipline or know of someone then pls get in touch. All the best, Evinson
> I had a super long conversation yesterday with a new friend from Avola, near Catania so this south eastern corner of Italy will also be on my travelling itinerary. So any fellow members with interesting info between Amantea, Reggio di Calabria, Messina, Catania and Siracusa pls get in touch. It looks like I'm only begging for info at the moment but hopefully I'll be more useful regards giving info after returning from my Italian travels. All the best, E


Hello Evinson,
I cannot say I am an expert on Italia,but I have some Italophile friends who highly recommended Macerata and Messina. Also you should look at : Udine,Paola,Monti,Ostiglia,Omegna,Fermo,Lonigo


----------



## Evinson

*Looking for a home from home*



Xman said:


> Hello Evinson,
> I cannot say I am an expert on Italia,but I have some Italophile friends who highly recommended Macerata and Messina. Also you should look at : Udine,Paola,Monti,Ostiglia,Omegna,Fermo,Lonigo


Thankyou for your advice. I'm cycling next week in Basilicata, Calabria and Sicilia looking for a place to rent from late sept to may 2010. These are the regions where we are now seriously looking at. Priorities: a child friendly environment where our 2 boys (4 & 7) can play and bond with local kids; a place offering art inspiration (painting is my biggest love); a place where local people won't feel threatened by our presence for my income source is internet based so teaching a few hours (voluntarily or for a symbolic fee) at the local school will be the furthest encroachment into the local job market; a place where we may stay longer for the planned year or at least return to on a regular basis.


----------



## Evinson

*Fine Art in Sicily*



Jill DiPippo said:


> Hi Evinson
> 
> I am near Terimini, I might visit that area eventually since I will be in Sicily until September 12. If I do, I will send you a message.
> What will you be doing as work??


Hello Jill, how are things going with fellow artist contacts? I'm in Sicily from the 4th to 8th of august and will be looking for contacts and a studio share. I'll be concentrating more in the Siracusa region and will keep in touch re developments. Is Terimini a good, kid friendly place? My wife and 2 boys (4 & 7) will join me in october and we plan to stay at least until may 2010, possibly longer. What about renting accomodation? We're pretty mobile so even a stone farmstead away from the bustle sounds inviting. We're not planning to be pampered tourists and no strangers to modest living.


----------



## shahshah

luiss_in_basilicata said:


> I am not a painter unfortunately! I know a local painter, good one, and many local people, being a local myself!, so I can give you advices and help in all your needs! All the best, Luiss


Hi Luiss

I hope you don't mind, but I sent you a private message on your site. If you can let me know if you've received it..

Thanks


----------



## tillyworld

Hi to you all.
I've just joined this forum & am actually- excited to have discovered this thread  ....I'm an artist relocating - with my 3 children (8,11,13) ,to Maratea (as soon as this house sells....:s) 
( I'm hoping to buy land on the outskirts of Maratea-well that's the idea at the mo)

To hook up with other artists or anyone of a like mind..any nationality, will be fantastic.

Incidentally ...has any one any ideas if my French self- employed status ( as an artist) would count...transfer...in Italy? I have trawled the internet to find this out-I believe it's apparently possible..... -


----------

